# Weeal



## Weeal (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi, sailed on the Ballylagan as 16yr old galley boy, 1969/70. Cook Steward Jacky Kelly from Jamaica St and Bob from Maghermourne,anyone still around remember, if so be great to hear from you. Regards, Weeal.


----------

